# Sling TV didn’t tell users its newest channels “restrict” certain programs



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/03/sling-tv-didnt-tell-users-its-newest-channels-come-with-restricted-content/


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice.....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

So, the grass isn't greener......


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So are the feds coming down to dish for deceptive business practices? 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't looked at the SlingTV contracts... do they really not disclose the limitation? Some people don't read their agreements... IF Dish didn't disclose this, then shame on them... but maybe they did and nobody read what they signed up for?

Meanwhile... more fuel on the "cut the cord is awesome" fire for me... these streaming rights are the kind of thing you're going to run into as streaming becomes more popular... Everyone will rightfully want a piece of the pie, and the prices will keep going up the more people demand streaming. That's how economy works.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Do what I did


Turn the TV off.


I've got a slew of stuff on DVD if/when I decide to turn it on again. I've got several more on Wish Lists for $5 or $10 a season, some for $20 for the entire series. No more monthly bills.

There's also a boatload of free stuff out there to stream if you want to. Really no reason to subscribe to anything.


----------

